Ask HN: What age you started to program? - groomed
======
mindcrime
I think my very first forays into programming were around 7th or 8th grade, so
about 10 or 11 years old. But it didn't really "hook" me then, maybe in part
because I didn't have a proper computer... just a "Bally Arcade" game console
with a BASIC cartridge you could plug in. But without a keyboard, entering
code was really tedious and painful.

When I really think of myself as "getting into programming big time" was my
first year of college. I would have been 18 then. I took a couple of
programming classes as electives, and "the bug bit" as they say, and I bought
the parts to build a PC (386DX40 FTW!) and downloaded a shareware C compiler
from a BBS, bought Herbert Schildt's book _Teach Yourself C_ and just dove
in... never looked back. :-)

------
sethammons
I took "intro to C++" as a freshman at my university. So 18 year's old. I
started working with PHP at by buddy's start up shortly thereafter. I took a
couple more classes. I minored in CS. I coded for fun and some small client
projects while I worked in other industries for a decade. I then became a
real, professional developer at around age 28.

------
Jugurtha
9 with BASIC. Then x86 Assembly and C around 14. Pascal and VB around 15
(mainly for disassembly and virus learning). Delphi (Pascal) around 16.

I'm 32.

------
billconan
maybe around 10. I was sent to a programming club learning logo, then another
club to learn qbasic. I hated programming very much.

A few years later, I got interested in game and graphics programming, I
started to like it since then.

------
topmonk
When I was around 8 my parents had ne take a class in logo.

------
remotecool
Basic on the commodore 64 at 10 years old.

